# Independence Day-Happy Fourth of July!



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2017)

Happy and safe Independence Day weekend to everyone!


----------



## Steve LS (Jul 2, 2017)

Happy Independence Day America.:clap:


----------



## Harley (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Eric (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2017)

Mesmerized!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2017)

Happy Independence Day to all Americans!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2017)

Independence Day parade 1936 in Seattle, Washington on 4th Ave. in front of the city/county building.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Pam (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 4, 2017)

In 1926, Poland sent the USA a birthday card signed with 5.5 million signatures, artwork, photos, poems and pressed flowers. Full story and more pictures here.   http://www.sunnyskyz.com/blog/2199/Poland-Sent-The-U-S-A-Birthday-Card-With-5-5-Million-Signatures




> "Noble Americans," the Poles wrote,  "your national holiday is sacred not for you alone. It finds a warm  reverberation over the whole world."
> 
> 
> "We, the people of Poland, send to you, citizens of the great American  union, fraternal greetings [and] . . . our deepest admiration . . . for  the institutions which have been created by you.
> ...


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2017)

Flash Mob ...


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 4, 2017)

What a Grand gesture!  Never knew of it before!  Thanks, SB!



SeaBreeze said:


> In 1926, Poland sent the USA a birthday card signed with 5.5 million signatures, artwork, photos, poems and pressed flowers. Full story and more pictures here.   http://www.sunnyskyz.com/blog/2199/Poland-Sent-The-U-S-A-Birthday-Card-With-5-5-Million-Signatures


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 4, 2017)

John Adams sings a passionate song about how he will not give up the fight for American Independence


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 5, 2017)

Nice simple medley.


----------

